# "Night Bombers" - DVD?



## Dream Flyer (Feb 22, 2009)

Many years ago I saw a color movie with the title "Night Bombers." It was filmed during the war - looked like amateur photography if I remember right - featuring a British squadron (Lancasters?). It was a documentary using actual flight crew not actors. 
Does anyone know if this film was ever made into a DVD? And, is it a DVD in a format that can be used in a USA video player? Then, the big question....where can I find a copy?
Thanks for any information about this film.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 23, 2009)

It is the only colour footage of bomber command in any great length. It was made as a training film and as far as I'm aware all the actors were real crew with fake names obviously. There is a copy at my local library, now if I can work out how to copy it I could send it you.


----------



## FlexiBull (Feb 23, 2009)

£11.98 from Amazon.co.uk


----------



## Heinz (Feb 23, 2009)

Amazon really does have everything


----------



## Dream Flyer (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes! That's the right film. Regretably, amazon in the US doesn't carry that DVD - I guess it's not compatable with US DVD players. 

Thanks for your input. I highly recommend the movie to any of you (outside the US) who can find it. 

Thanks!


----------



## FlexiBull (Feb 23, 2009)

Can't you tweak your DVD player  ................ we've been doing that for a long time over here to play imported DVD


----------



## Dream Flyer (Feb 23, 2009)

Ah,.....I was the last guy on the planet to get a DVD player. I can barely answer a cell phone. I'm the guy who thinks anything designed or made after WWI can't be trusted. 

So,...no I can't tweak the thing.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 25, 2009)

It's worth seeing Hugh. It was filmed by a senior officer, who's name escapes me, on operations out of Hemswell, with Lancs. I had a copy on video cassette, recorded off the T.V. years ago!
There is a company in the UK that I believe will ship worldwide, who specialise in military and aviation videos/DVD's. I believe they can supply the US system DVD's also. The last time I saw their catalogue, 'Night Bombers' was included.
I'm afraid I've lost the full address details, but a Google search should find them. The company is DD Video, and the last address I can remember was Tattenhall, near Chester, UK.
Hope this helps.
Terry.


----------



## Dream Flyer (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks! I'll track 'em down!


----------



## Watanbe (Mar 1, 2009)

perhaps try searching for a torrent?

Im interested I might try and track down a copy!


----------



## JDCAVE (May 5, 2009)

This film is available for viewing and free download here...
Night Bombers Video Documentary at FactualTV

It's an absolutely phenomenal documentary! I had heard of this film, but never seen it before. 

On a comic note: Look for the scene at approximately 9:23? The operations officer (with a DFC ribbon) taps the ash from his cigarette into his tea without looking up from his papers and then drinks it with a grimace. The Narrator, relating the officers duties says "A task that requires great concentration."

I wonder about the timing of some of the scenes. They review the change on the rear turret to the twin 0.5's (at the time of the Berlin raids which would have ended in March, 1944) but I thought these turrets were not available until near the end of the war.

Jim


----------

